# Hope for GSD mixes!



## Lukapuppy (Jul 7, 2013)

Luka is a 15 week old GSD mix. We aren't sure of what he's mixed with, the shelter found him in a box with his siblings.

Up until a couple days ago Luka's ears showed not a single sign that they might stand up one day. They were 100% floppy, 100% of the time. I tried not to care too much, he's a great dog, but we all know that secret longing for the ears to go up. 

Then this happened this morning.




What?

I have no idea where it came from or why he decided he was done having floppy ears. The tips went down but the bases are still staying strong. He had TINY ears as a puppy and after reading people who brought their shepherds home at 9 weeks with ears that were standing I was a little discouraged. I never expected them to remain up at 15 weeks, I know they'll fall more, but at least there's hope.

Additionally, I never experienced the different tee-pee, comb over, etc, stages. We had floppy, flying nun ears for weeks, and then this miracle occurred. His seem to be going up slowly now, each day they get a little higher and stay erect a little longer.

There's hope for us mixed GSD owners after all!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, I think he's all GSD. It's possible he's an "ay fawn". He's freaking adorable for sure. All I see in that face is GSD.


----------



## Lukapuppy (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope so, I'd love to has a pure GSD. His siblings didn't look as much like GSD's though and I've have a couple trainers and a couple vets tell me they think he's part Mal. I know their ears also stand, so I'm not saying that's why I thought his ears wouldn't stand. I'm happy either way. He's great.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Luka is very cute. He's looks more like a malinois to me than a gsd though. So...have fun!  (I have a malinut rescue and he's the absolute best!).


----------



## Lukapuppy (Jul 7, 2013)

From what I've heard from several vets and trainers, we think he's part GSD and part Mal. He definitely has the mask and nose of a Mal, but he has GSD coloring on his back and his he's very furry, he doesn't have the short coat of the Mal.

Thanks! I love him and he's a pretty great dog (most of the time at least).


----------

